# Canon engineers talk EOS R and the future of the system



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 22, 2018)

> DPReview had a chance to talk to the folks from the Canon EOS R development team. They spoke with someone from each of the main parts of development, someone from physical design, optical design, UI design and the product design team. Apparently, the design team was given more freedom for the EOS R system, than any previous Canon camera project.
> 
> There were obviously design decisions that are new to a Canon EOS camera, and one of them is the lack of a mode dial.
> Trying to accommodate the needs of video shooters ended up leading the removal of the camera’s mode dial, says Koji Yoshida: “if you have a mode dial then the [exposure] settings will be the same for both stills and movies.”
> “We consulted with a lot of different people and talked about this a lot, and decided to have different settings this time,” he says. But it’s clear this isn’t a decision made...



Continue reading...


----------



## LDS (Oct 22, 2018)

IMHO, they're experimenting a bit, and it will take a couple of iterations to nail down the right Canon mirrorless.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Oct 22, 2018)

Now I'm happy enough with my 6D + lenses (from 17-40 L to 100-400 II L) plus M6 + lenses, but I don't know how to invest (spend) my money in the near future.

If the RF 24-105 L proves to be better than the EF 24-105 L, then what Canon's engineers said about the new mount is true, and there's no reason to keep investing in EF lenses and bodies.

I could replace my 6D, EF 24-105L and EF 35mm F/2 IS with a R, RF 24-105 and RF 35mm F/1.8 IS, but then I would not be able to use my M as a backup body (just in case I travel to Australia, Canada or other _exotic _places).

A good idea could be to replace *both* the 6D and the M6 with two R bodies, but there's just one option.

So… I'll wait until summer 2019 at least.

[I don't have particular needs: I'm just one of the many amateur photographers with more money to spend for gear than talent - and time - to make the best of it].


----------



## Act444 (Oct 22, 2018)

LDS said:


> IMHO, they're experimenting a bit, and it will take a couple of iterations to nail down the right Canon mirrorless.



Agreed. Same thing happened with the M series, which evolved quite nicely from the simplistic M to the dial-intensive M6. I expected the R to be more like the M5/M6 though in terms of design, but perhaps Canon feel they need to make an attempt to reinvent the wheel. Which is fine and all. The risk of course in doing so is alienation.

I have already compared my thoughts on the R vs. 5D series but personally, I don’t think the R can replace an M6 either, and that’s purely due to size. The R may as well be a DSLR, at least a mid-size one. If I can take in an R, I should also be able to take in a 5D. But I have been able to get the M6 into places I couldn’t take a 5D. Now, for general travel use, I like the R/24-105 combo as a simple, single HQ camera/lens solution. But based on first impressions and reviews, unless I commit myself to a trip in the near future, I see no rush to grab one.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 22, 2018)

When the beginning said they got rid of the mode dial to accommodate video shooters, I immediately lost interest (not that I was going to buy an R anyway). I do not shoot video and never have and almost every photographer I know personally is the same. Why do companies think everyone wants video? IMO a still only camera would be a huge seller. And yes I know video is huge now as well, I am not implying no one needs it, I am just saying based on my personal observations it is a minority of photographers.


----------



## zim (Oct 22, 2018)

I use the mode dial a LOT especially the 3Cs I really don't know how I'd get on without that mode dial. 

Is the Rs implementation the same as the 1Dx?
Is there an equivalent of the hard stop at 3C on the R or 1Dx?


----------



## archiea (Oct 23, 2018)

Isn’t the M series effectively the aps-c version of the R? THe flange distance is shorter on the M, making adapting R lenses to ef-m mount doable. This would parallel the ef and ef-s dynamic.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 23, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> When the beginning said they got rid of the mode dial to accommodate video shooters, I immediately lost interest (not that I was going to buy an R anyway). I do not shoot video and never have and almost every photographer I know personally is the same. Why do companies think everyone wants video? IMO a still only camera would be a huge seller. And yes I know video is huge now as well, I am not implying no one needs it, I am just saying based on my personal observations it is a minority of photographers.



Maybe the EOS R was meant to be the all-rounder (still and video) version, and the rumoured 6D-level body coming next year avoids some of the supposedly video-centric features of the EOS R? 

I mean, there is some irony in the engineers saying that the novel control features of the EOS R were aimed at videographers, when a lot of the general criticism of the camera has come from that quarter.


----------



## dak723 (Oct 23, 2018)

zim said:


> I use the mode dial a LOT especially the 3Cs I really don't know how I'd get on without that mode dial.
> 
> Is the Rs implementation the same as the 1Dx?
> Is there an equivalent of the hard stop at 3C on the R or 1Dx?



Instead of turning the mode dial, you press the button and dial in your mode in the viewfinder. I rented the R today and already find the new mode dial extremely easy to use. Easy to change the mode while you shoot.


----------



## Kit. (Oct 23, 2018)

What do they actually mean by “if you have a mode dial then the [exposure] settings will be the same for both stills and movies”?


----------



## Talys (Oct 23, 2018)

Kit. said:


> What do they actually mean by “if you have a mode dial then the [exposure] settings will be the same for both stills and movies”?



It means, if you physically print P Av Tv M C1 onto a mode dial, those are all the modes you can have, and you must have exactly those modes, whether you're shooting video or stills. It's kind of a stupid rationalization, at least for now, because the two are almost the same anyways. In video mode, there's no Bulb (duh), and no Fv mode. They both have auto, program, Av, Tv, M, and C1-C3, I believe. And obviously, it's possible to tell the user to turn the mode dial to something else if they're trying to shoot a video in Bulb >.<

I guess, if there were vastly different exposure modes in the future for stills vs video, it would make more sense O.O


----------



## jd7 (Oct 23, 2018)

Talys said:


> It means, if you physically print P Av Tv M C1 onto a mode dial, those are all the modes you can have, and you must have exactly those modes, whether you're shooting video or stills. It's kind of a stupid rationalization, at least for now, because the two are almost the same anyways. In video mode, there's no Bulb (duh), and no Fv mode. They both have auto, program, Av, Tv, M, and C1-C3, I believe. And obviously, it's possible to tell the user to turn the mode dial to something else if they're trying to shoot a video in Bulb >.<
> 
> I guess, if there were vastly different exposure modes in the future for stills vs video, it would make more sense O.O


I have to say I thought they meant that if you have a mode dial, you stay in the selected mode when you switch between stills and video. By not having a mode dial, you can set it up so when you switch to stills you instantly get one mode but when you switch to video you instantly get a different mode. Maybe I have misunderstood though?


----------



## mirage (Oct 23, 2018)

Like every interview before with Canon people: absolutely zero content. Total waste of time reading the stuff. Every time. Contrast it with interviws with the Sigma CEO - there is always worthwhile content. Canon? Never ever. Just blather, blather, blather, non-answers. 

And their attempt at explaining no mode dial is totally absurd. Wasting precious real estate on top of camera for a dial-shaped idiotic ON/OFF switch is beyond "asinine". 

If they want to make UI cleaner, then just leave off "n00b scene modes" and reduce to green square Auto, P or Fv, Av, Tv, M, B, C1-C3 plus "Video" capture as one setting on the mode dial.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 23, 2018)

Held an R today for the first time. Nice heft and feel. Then I looked through the EVF. Awful. Just as bad as the A9. These are among the best EVFs but are soooo far from the OVF on my DSLRs, that I would not buy the camera.
What I don't understand is that the rear screen was nice and sharp and high resolution and a pleasure to use. But the EVF....
The viewfinder is the interface between the artist and the scene. A step change is needed before I'd buy a mirrorless.


----------



## BillB (Oct 23, 2018)

Jethro said:


> Maybe the EOS R was meant to be the all-rounder (still and video) version, and the rumoured 6D-level body coming next year avoids some of the supposedly video-centric features of the EOS R?
> 
> I mean, there is some irony in the engineers saying that the novel control features of the EOS R were aimed at videographers, when a lot of the general criticism of the camera has come from that quarter.


A lot of the criticism always comes from that quarter. No surprise there.


----------



## BillB (Oct 23, 2018)

mirage said:


> Like every interview before with Canon people: absolutely zero content. Total waste of time reading the stuff. Every time. Contrast it with interviws with the Sigma CEO - there is always worthwhile content. Canon? Never ever. Just blather, blather, blather, non-answers.
> 
> And their attempt at explaining no mode dial is totally absurd. Wasting precious real estate on top of camera for a dial-shaped idiotic ON/OFF switch is beyond "asinine".
> 
> If they want to make UI cleaner, then just leave off "n00b scene modes" and reduce to green square Auto, P or Fv, Av, Tv, M, B, C1-C3 plus "Video" capture as one setting on the mode dial.


For some people, reading anything they don't agree with is a waste of time.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Oct 23, 2018)

Frodo said:


> Held an R today for the first time. Nice heft and feel. Then I looked through the EVF. Awful. Just as bad as the A9. These are among the best EVFs but are soooo far from the OVF on my DSLRs, that I would not buy the camera.
> What I don't understand is that the rear screen was nice and sharp and high resolution and a pleasure to use. But the EVF....
> The viewfinder is the interface between the artist and the scene. A step change is needed before I'd buy a mirrorless.


Erm... The EVF is almost twice the resolution of the rear screen, in a display that is physically much smaller than the rear screen. It has 3.6 million pixels packed into a 0.5 inch display. Exactly how much more resolution do you need? For all the criticism I've heard about the EVF, you are the only one I've heard complain about the resolution.


----------



## zim (Oct 23, 2018)

dak723 said:


> Instead of turning the mode dial, you press the button and dial in your mode in the viewfinder. I rented the R today and already find the new mode dial extremely easy to use. Easy to change the mode while you shoot.



Ah ok, I (obviously) don't have one so I think I was misunderstanding the quote. Thought the mode dial had gone altogether and it was just a scroll through button! 

Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## mirage (Oct 23, 2018)

BillB said:


> For some people, reading anything they don't agree with is a waste of time.



there is nothing in those Canon interviews to agree or disagree with. Only fluffy, fuzzy blather. Zero information. Only generic, general bullsh*t any of us here knew long before already.


----------



## mirage (Oct 23, 2018)

Jethro said:


> Maybe the EOS R was meant to be the all-rounder (still and video) version, and the rumoured 6D-level body coming next year avoids some of the supposedly video-centric features of the EOS R?
> 
> I mean, there is some irony in the engineers saying that the novel control features of the EOS R were aimed at videographers, when a lot of the general criticism of the camera has come from that quarter.



well, had stupid Canon left the mode dial in place and instead implemented 4k video with no crop, they would have gotten praise from videots and stills photogs.

wasting real estate with a *dial-shaped ON/OFF switch*. GIVE ME A F*CKING BREAK.


----------



## Kit. (Oct 23, 2018)

Talys said:


> It means, if you physically print P Av Tv M C1 onto a mode dial, those are all the modes you can have, and you must have exactly those modes, whether you're shooting video or stills. It's kind of a stupid rationalization, at least for now, because the two are almost the same anyways. In video mode, there's no Bulb (duh), and no Fv mode. They both have auto, program, Av, Tv, M, and C1-C3, I believe. And obviously, it's possible to tell the user to turn the mode dial to something else if they're trying to shoot a video in Bulb >.<
> 
> I guess, if there were vastly different exposure modes in the future for stills vs video, it would make more sense O.O


It would make sense if you could dynamically create custom modes.

Still, some shortcut to mechanically pick particular modes ("I want C3 right now!") would be nice. Could be combined with the on/off switch... and then we are back to the mode dial.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 23, 2018)

If the four engineers in the photo are representative, the team clearly lacks diversity. No wonder!


----------



## chrisrmueller (Oct 23, 2018)

This article states:


> you can change the aperture in 1/8th stops



Is this true? Can anyone with an EOS R test this? I tried looking through the menus when testing it at B&H but couldn’t figure out how to enable this.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 23, 2018)

chrisrmueller said:


> This article states:
> 
> Is this true? Can anyone with an EOS R test this? I tried looking through the menus when testing it at B&H but couldn’t figure out how to enable this.


Have you searched the user's manual?


----------



## chrisrmueller (Oct 23, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> Have you searched the user's manual?



Not yet! I’ll search online for it and report back. I originally saw an article online that said it had this feature. The person behind the counter at B&H said he hadn’t heard of it and then proceeded to check the manual himself, and told me it was not possible. I assumed it wasn’t (and that the other article contained an error) until I read this article.


----------



## chrisrmueller (Oct 23, 2018)

chrisrmueller said:


> Not yet! I’ll search online for it and report back. I originally saw an article online that said it had this feature. The person behind the counter at B&H said he hadn’t heard of it and then proceeded to check the manual himself, and told me it was not possible. I assumed it wasn’t (and that the other article contained an error) until I read this article.



Found it:




It appears it only works with RF lenses. But that’s still pretty amazing.


----------



## dak723 (Oct 23, 2018)

Frodo said:


> Held an R today for the first time. Nice heft and feel. Then I looked through the EVF. Awful. Just as bad as the A9. These are among the best EVFs but are soooo far from the OVF on my DSLRs, that I would not buy the camera.
> What I don't understand is that the rear screen was nice and sharp and high resolution and a pleasure to use. But the EVF....
> The viewfinder is the interface between the artist and the scene. A step change is needed before I'd buy a mirrorless.



If you don't like the EVF on the "R" then you will probably never like an EVF. Which is fine. To call it awful, however, is an extreme exaggeration. I have never seen a better one and in daylight shooting, I really can't even tell I am not looking thru an OVF. 

To each his/her own.


----------



## dak723 (Oct 23, 2018)

mirage said:


> there is nothing in those Canon interviews to agree or disagree with. Only fluffy, fuzzy blather. Zero information. Only generic, general bullsh*t any of us here knew long before already.



Which can accurately describe pretty much all of your posts as well!


----------



## mirage (Oct 23, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> If the four engineers in the photo are representative, the team clearly lacks diversity. No wonder!



"Diversity in Japan". LOL. 

I find the difference between Sony and Canon mirrorfree team heads ... interesting. Guess who's having more fun at work?












https://www.sonyalpharumors.com/int...-developers-faster-lenses-are-in-development/


----------



## Talys (Oct 23, 2018)

Kit. said:


> It would make sense if you could dynamically create custom modes.
> 
> Still, some shortcut to mechanically pick particular modes ("I want C3 right now!") would be nice. Could be combined with the on/off switch... and then we are back to the mode dial.


Okay, I'll bite... pie in the sky, the best would be that the mode final is a donut shaped ePaper display (because that would take no power except to redraw and be easy to see in the sun). Then allow the user to reprogram all the mode selectors to what they want, including duplicates, so that your sequence could look like Av M C1 .... C1 C2 C3. 

I'd replace clicks I almost never used, like scene intelligent auto and bulb for extra custom modes.


----------



## Talys (Oct 23, 2018)

dak723 said:


> If you don't like the EVF on the "R" then you will probably never like an EVF. Which is fine. To call it awful, however, is an extreme exaggeration. I have never seen a better one and in daylight shooting, I really can't even tell I am not looking thru an OVF.
> 
> To each his/her own.


Yeah, to be fair, the A9 EVF is about the same. So if you hate A9 or R, you'll basically hate all EVFs. 

Personally, I think that the image and viewfinder experience in the top end EVFs are good, but I still prefer a DSLR for a variety of reasons.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 23, 2018)

Maybe they intentionally left off the mode dial as a secret ploy to create more complaint threads to increase their online presence!


----------



## mirage (Oct 23, 2018)

dak723 said:


> Which can accurately describe pretty much all of your posts as well!



say what?

i don't think my posts leave anyone guessing as to what i might possibly mean ... or want. 

and i do call a spade a spade rather than just stating politically correct fluff.

really, i have not read any interview with Canon execs with any specific and tangible information in it. Especially never anything regarding their product strategy and what it means to their customers .... in advance, not in retrospect ... like eg the statements re. the 3 different EF-RF adapters - that would have been really interesting stuff 3 months AHEAD of Canon's EOS R / mount launch!

i also find the photo portal site interviewers (all of them!) and their questions extremely braindead, toothless and their questions not to points that are of real interest to their audience.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 23, 2018)

dak723 said:


> If you don't like the EVF on the "R" then you will probably never like an EVF. Which is fine. To call it awful, however, is an extreme exaggeration. I have never seen a better one and in daylight shooting, I really can't even tell I am not looking thru an OVF.
> 
> To each his/her own.



Hi Dak and Kit Lens Jockey
Yes, I mentioned my confusion about my disappointment with the EVF, especially the comparison with the rear screen. But I had exactly the same experience with the A9, which also has a "good" EVF that people get excited about. I am surprised about your comment that its like looking thrugh an OVF. Just expressing my experience - hard to imagine you can do anything wrong by looking through the viewfinder. The only possible thing is that the shop had no RF lenses so I used an EF 50/1.4 with an adaptor.
You may well be right about never being happy with an EVF - I've been using OVFs in Canon SLRs and DSLRs since the TLb in the 1970s.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 23, 2018)

mirage said:


> "Diversity in Japan". LOL.
> 
> I find the difference between Sony and Canon mirrorfree team heads ... interesting. Guess who's having more fun at work?
> 
> ...


Totally uninteresting statement!


----------



## zim (Oct 23, 2018)

mirage said:


> say what?
> i also find the photo portal site interviewers (all of them!) and their questions extremely braindead, toothless



Actually I do agree with that part. These interviews are just PR for the interviewers.
The quality or lack of is down to them not those interviewed so your 'who's having more fun' comparison isn't relevant.


----------



## mirage (Oct 23, 2018)

zim said:


> Actually I do agree with that part. These interviews are just PR for the interviewers.
> The quality or lack of is down to them not those interviewed so your 'who's having more fun' comparison isn't relevant.



both are at fault:
1. company reps: why do they give interviews if they are not ready to say anything substantial at all? Better skip it entirely then.
2. interviewers: why are they not able to ask the questions and insist on some meaningful answers. If those are not obtainable, then better don't publish the "interview".


----------



## dak723 (Oct 24, 2018)

I rarely shoot video and when I do I just use standard settings, but the new mode dial on the R gives you the choice of 18 mode settings - 10 for stills, including 3 custom settings, and 8 for video, including 3 custom settings. Perhaps you have this many choices on the high end Canon cameras, but if not, perhaps this is what the engineers were talking about in the interview.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 24, 2018)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Erm... The EVF is almost twice the resolution of the rear screen, in a display that is physically much smaller than the rear screen. It has 3.6 million pixels packed into a 0.5 inch display. [..]


 It's 3.6 million dots, not pixels. I get the impression that Canon means: 1.2 million green dots, 1.2 million red dots and 1.2 million blue dots, which probably boils down to 1.2 million real pixels.

But your point about it having more pixels on a smaller area than the LCD still stands.


----------



## degos (Oct 24, 2018)

mirage said:


> well, had stupid Canon left the mode dial in place and instead implemented 4k video with no crop, they would have gotten praise from videots and stills photogs.



Nope, I'm a stills photographer and I hate the mode dial. The only camera I have which features it is a 7D and that's because there was no other option.

When you've built a super-high-resolution EVF what's the point in making the user pull their eye away from that, change their grip and squint in the dusk light to find the correct mode on a clicky-dial? On a 1D I just keep my eye to the viewfinder and spin the wheel to the mode I want. My right hand stays exactly where it needs to be to take the next shot.

Hurrah for the death of the mode dial! The 1970s have passed!


----------



## mirage (Oct 24, 2018)

koenkooi said:


> It's 3.6 million dots, not pixels. I get the impression that Canon means: 1.2 million green dots, 1.2 million red dots and 1.2 million blue dots, which probably boils down to 1.2 million real pixels.



yes. Canon and the other imaging gear makers all use "dots" trying to obscure the real resolution (in pixels) and create a wrong impression of "hi-resolution" display. In reality 3690k dots are only about 1280 x 960 pixels = "1990s standard" SXGA resolution. 

Obviously they really believe their customers are too stupid to figure it out.


----------



## adamfilip (Oct 24, 2018)

Mode dial should have been replaced with Touch Dial, similar to old original Ipod, mode dial is problematic as it clicks and can be heard in video, touch / touchscreen is preferred


----------



## Aaron D (Oct 24, 2018)

zim said:


> I use the mode dial a LOT especially the 3Cs I really don't know how I'd get on without that mode dial.
> 
> Is the Rs implementation the same as the 1Dx?
> Is there an equivalent of the hard stop at 3C on the R or 1Dx?



I worried about this too, and the lack of ISO and drive buttons. But the new dial and the mf button/dial combination really work wonderfully, I think—very intuitive. When you hit the mf button you see one parameter in the center of the top display, with the next and previous parameter to the right and left. When you use the mode dial, it scrolls through these--when you use the top dial, it adjusts the setting. And the settings are directly above the parameter on the display—so the dials are nearest the 'thing' they control. So much nicer than before with all the info scattered around the display and the multiple two-function buttons...


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 25, 2018)

archiea said:


> Isn’t the M series effectively the aps-c version of the R? THe flange distance is shorter on the M, making adapting R lenses to ef-m mount doable. This would parallel the ef and ef-s dynamic.



I do not think so because the difference in flange distance is only 2mm ... which is a great challenge for an adapter if not an impossible project. It depends on how the contacts and bayonet elements are arranged and how strong materials are. A e.g. 0.3 mm brass layer is definitely NOT strong enough to hold more than the RF 1.8 35 lens 
And maybe you need another protocol to communicate from EF-M mount to the RF mount which has more contacts needing a firmware update for the M-cameras ...?

But who knows if our ( I would like it too) hopes come true with some ingenious engineer who finds a way to produce a rigid adaptor for that mount-mount combo. And the corresponding electric workarounds.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 25, 2018)

mirage said:


> "Diversity in Japan". LOL.
> 
> I find the difference between Sony and Canon mirrorfree team heads ... interesting. Guess who's having more fun at work?



I would definitely join the Canon team: I like people who are thoughtful but have a subtle humor which shines through than and than!

And more important: Canon cameras made / make a lot of fun (my opinion) starting with AE-1, EF, F-1n via Powershot G2 to 20D ... and now SL-2 / M50. And yes just these underdog cameras make a lot of fun because they WORK as TOOLS with nearly the same IQ like these "real professional" cameras (in the APS-C section and are close to FF for many applications).


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 25, 2018)

Frodo said:


> Held an R today for the first time. Nice heft and feel. Then I looked through the EVF. Awful. Just as bad as the A9. These are among the best EVFs but are soooo far from the OVF on my DSLRs, that I would not buy the camera.
> What I don't understand is that the rear screen was nice and sharp and high resolution and a pleasure to use. But the EVF....
> The viewfinder is the interface between the artist and the scene. A step change is needed before I'd buy a mirrorless.



I have the same experience with M50 compared to a DSLR: The electronic viewfinder is - during the day - inferior in a lot of situations. In darker environments the EVF can help. While I have not problems with the resolution which I find fine (perhaps because of the smaller viewfinder size) the colors are a little bit off - while the rear display is much much better / more realistic (same observation here) and I am positively surprised each time 

But I can live with these limitations, because:
* a "bad" viewfinder quality helps to see the photo from the real scene,
* helps to struggle for a good photo through the "bad" viewfinder and you need to get the best composition / contrast / light by
changing the perspective
* avoids eye damage while photographing in contralight (with the chance to have the sun in the frame).

My dream was a switchable EVF-/OVF-combo viewfinder in a DSLR but ... with the EOS R this complex and maybe bulky solution is far away now.


----------



## Lee Jay (Oct 29, 2018)

Talys said:


> Yeah, to be fair, the A9 EVF is about the same. So if you hate A9 or R, you'll basically hate all EVFs.



I've never seen an A9 or an R but the A7 I used had about the worst viewfinder I've ever seen.


----------



## Talys (Oct 29, 2018)

Lee Jay said:


> I've never seen an A9 or an R but the A7 I used had about the worst viewfinder I've ever seen.


The A7R3 and A9 have much, much better viewfinders than their predecessors. In my opinion, the A7R2 and prior EVFs by Sony were unusable.


----------



## dzlfnatk (Nov 7, 2018)

Canon should add a 46mp EOS R with in-body image stabilization and dual card slots to go head to head with Z7. It's a logical next step and will create enormous buzz with 2-cards alone. Plenty of time to plan as Nikon works out issues with Z7. The next gen 5DS (R) could remain at 60mp or higher, thus staying in its DSLR niche. Pros need them.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 7, 2018)

dzlfnatk said:


> Canon should add a 46mp EOS R with in-body image stabilization and dual card slots to go head to head with Z7. It's a logical next step and will create enormous buzz with 2-cards alone. Plenty of time to plan as Nikon works out issues with Z7. The next gen 5DS (R) could remain at 60mp or higher, thus staying in its DSLR niche. Pros need them.




Any new Canon High end mirrorless was long ago planned and specifications set. The design is likely finished as well. Once that is completed, it can take 2 years for the very long lead time components, so a new sensor is probably finishing up and is what kept it from being announced already. The R was finished faster since it used the core of a existing sensor, just tweaked as far as the assembly goes.

For a 1D X series replacement, we might see fewer MP. Canon is undoubtedly looking toward the 2020 Olympics in Japan, for such a event, they and Nikon will pull out all the stops.


----------



## chik0240 (Dec 18, 2018)

To me personally except I hate evfs the R is actually good enough camera I will ever want or really need, that said since I got my 5D mk iii when it first release I never feel like to upgrade! But I don’t know is my eyes exceptionally good or what, in EVFs I always see it flickers especially in in door lights, which really makes my eyes pain and distract me from composing the real image


----------

